
Google San Jose HQ Plans Expanded - gok
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/11/google-expands-plans-for-second-hq-in-san-jose.html
======
lacker
I hope this encourages more tech companies to locate in San Jose. San
Francisco is getting worse over time as a place to live, but there are plenty
of nicer spots around the bay.

